# Marcus Hatten



## StowShow12 (Jun 30, 2003)

This is my first post and there's only one player in the draft I want to talk about. Marcus Hatten is gonna make is his presence felt in the NBA soon, if JR Bremer can start at point for an Eastern Conference playoff squad then I know Hatten can get some PT in the league. Not only was Hatten one of the best players in college basketball last year (the best point guard in my opinion) but he's also one of the most clutch players to ever come out of St. Johns. The guy has unbelievable handle, can get to the basket at will, makes hits teammates better and can hit from distance. I can see the doubts NBA GM's had about his size, but come on, the past few years players have been proving NBA scouts wrong by not looking past their size (Earl Boykins, Eddie House, Tyronne Lue, JR Bremer, Troy Hudson, Bobby Jackson) all these players came into the NBA with same label Hatten got in this draft and had to prove themselves. The Knicks could of done everyone a favor with their 3rd draft pick and selected the one guy that New York fans know is the real deal, Hatten. Instead they draft some gigantic stiff that nobody wants, and leave an otherwise great draft with a sour taste in their fans mouth. I wish my Nuggets would of taken a chance with their second round pick and took Hatten to give Junior Who? some competition at the point. All I'm saying is Hatten is gonna make somebody better, either as a sparkplug off the bench or an everyday starter in the future, I'm just dissapointed that an NBA team can't take one of the most skilled players in the draft but lacks the neccessary measurements to merit a draft pick. Anyone else that feels this way or feels otherwise then I'd like to hear some feedback.....

StowShow12


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

Eddie House = 6'1, Tyronne Lue = 6'0, JR Bremer = 6'2, Troy Hudson = 6'1 , Bobby Jackson = 6'1. The only guy on that list with a size problem is Boykins.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>StowShow12</b>!
> This is my first post and there's only one player in the draft I want to talk about. Marcus Hatten is gonna make is his presence felt in the NBA soon, if JR Bremer can start at point for an Eastern Conference playoff squad then I know Hatten can get some PT in the league. Not only was Hatten one of the best players in college basketball last year (the best point guard in my opinion) but he's also one of the most clutch players to ever come out of St. Johns. The guy has unbelievable handle, can get to the basket at will, makes hits teammates better and can hit from distance. I can see the doubts NBA GM's had about his size, but come on, the past few years players have been proving NBA scouts wrong by not looking past their size (Earl Boykins, Eddie House, Tyronne Lue, JR Bremer, Troy Hudson, Bobby Jackson) all these players came into the NBA with same label Hatten got in this draft and had to prove themselves. The Knicks could of done everyone a favor with their 3rd draft pick and selected the one guy that New York fans know is the real deal, Hatten. Instead they draft some gigantic stiff that nobody wants, and leave an otherwise great draft with a sour taste in their fans mouth. I wish my Nuggets would of taken a chance with their second round pick and took Hatten to give Junior Who? some competition at the point. All I'm saying is Hatten is gonna make somebody better, either as a sparkplug off the bench or an everyday starter in the future, I'm just dissapointed that an NBA team can't take one of the most skilled players in the draft but lacks the neccessary measurements to merit a draft pick. Anyone else that feels this way or feels otherwise then I'd like to hear some feedback.....
> 
> StowShow12


Are you faulting the knicks for picking vranes over hatten at #39?? and did you call him a gigantic stiff nobody wants?? Excuse me, but were you at the MSG theatre? I didnt think so, but i was. SO there were chants of hatten, then you had your section of people who were shaking their heads at them fans who obviously knew nothing. When vranes got selected everybody said to themselves damn look at that guy, nobody was disgusted. That man owned Frederic Weis in Europe which automatically makes him fan friendly. Hatten doesnt pass well enough or create opporunities for others enough to play the point. He way to short and doesnt even shoot well enough for a PG much less for someone who wants to play the two. TO call the Knicks passing on him is ridiculous, anyone who knows ball knew that Hatten wasn't going to get drafted. Now the knicks got a big man who can potentially clog the paint someday, and they can get Hatten off FA.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

How is he not a good passer? I saw every St Johns game this year and he does make good passes. Oh and TJ Ford doesnt shoot good either, neither does Banks, they were both lottery, so saying shooting is an issue is obsolete. Of course he didnt create many opportuinites for his teammates because he was asked to score by his coach. He played shooting guard last year and still led the team in assists. Matter of fact, he led them in scoring and rebounding too when he was 6'1. He also plays great defense, which won him the NIT championship and his defense was a big reason they upset Duke in the season. Dont forget he was 5th in the nation in steals. Theres no way he isnt good.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Marcus Hatten is Eddie House reborn. I was hoping we would have taken Uche above Vranes or him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> How is he not a good passer? I saw every St Johns game this year and he does make good passes. Oh and TJ Ford doesnt shoot good either, neither does Banks, they were both lottery, so saying shooting is an issue is obsolete. Of course he didnt create many opportuinites for his teammates because he was asked to score by his coach. He played shooting guard last year and still led the team in assists. Matter of fact, he led them in scoring and rebounding too when he was 6'1. He also plays great defense, which won him the NIT championship and his defense was a big reason they upset Duke in the season. Dont forget he was 5th in the nation in steals. Theres no way he isnt good.


Penny there is a difference between a good passer. Someone who makes flashy passes and a great passer I.E getting the ball to your teammates in position where they can excel. HES the former. Hes a good passer, hell Divacs a good passer those that make him a point. NO. Hatten has no left hand and he does not know how to run a team. Hopefully he will get past those things but it will be hard since he gone this long as this type of player. By the way Banks is a much better Defender and can use his left hand, and TJ is a much better "player" is a leader and a great PG something that Hatten is not


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Why would the Knicks draft him when they knew he was nearly a guarantee to go undrafted? I love Marcus Hatten just as much as the next NY hoops fan but now we get a huge guy in Vranes with lots of potential, plus we can invite Hatten to play for the summer league squad and crack the roster. I definitely believe Hatten can be a solid pro. If that's true, then we seemingly stole 4 draft picks.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> How is he not a good passer? I saw every St Johns game this year and he does make good passes. Oh and TJ Ford doesnt shoot good either, neither does Banks, they were both lottery, so saying shooting is an issue is obsolete. Of course he didnt create many opportuinites for his teammates because he was asked to score by his coach. He played shooting guard last year and still led the team in assists. Matter of fact, he led them in scoring and rebounding too when he was 6'1. He also plays great defense, which won him the NIT championship and his defense was a big reason they upset Duke in the season. Dont forget he was 5th in the nation in steals. Theres no way he isnt good.


 Saying Hatten led them in scoring doesnt say much, cuz frankly st john's is garbage compared to where they were back during the late and mid 90's. Hatten shot friggan 30% from downtown, and 42% from the field, that's horrendous. DId you care to mention he led the team in turnovers too? his assists to turnover ratio is almost 1 to 1. He only averaged 4 assists a game, I admit he has no one to pass it to, but neither did Andre Miller when he was with teh cavs and he still led the league in assists. Hatten took 19 shots a game (on average of course). 2nd on the team is Ingram who took an average of 9 shots a game, bottom line is, if your taking that many shots you better lead the team in scoring. Ok i'll give him the duke game but he shot 8 for 19 alright!!! Where was Hatten vs Manhattan 5-19?? he had a ton of games where he shot horribly, 6-16 vs hofstra, i can go on but i wont. Sure TJ isnt a great shooter compared to Hatten but he 
averages almost 8 assists a game. What are you talking about Banks cant shoot?? this guy has over .500 field goal percentage. Hatten averaged 2.9 steals, banks was right behind him at 2.8 WHat st john's games have you been watching? Hatten is too erratic and takes too many stupid shots, he in no way should be compared to likes of ford and banks, at least not now anyway. I"m a fan of hatten, but even I"ll admit this guys gonna have it tough unless he refines his game.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Again shooting percentage shouldnt matter. Even Jordan wasn't known a great shooter coming into the NBA. Hell how many guys that made it to the league at guard had a weakness saying "Needs to improve his shooting."

Troy Bell had less assists, rebounds, and steals then Hatten. How is he a good playmaker? How is he a point guard?

How Hatten is not one of the top 350 players in the world is beyond me. There should be a spot in the league for him. The games i was watching? The ones at Alumni Hall and the ones on TV.


----------



## StowShow12 (Jun 30, 2003)

*Bell Comparison*



> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> Again shooting percentage shouldnt matter. Even Jordan wasn't known a great shooter coming into the NBA. Hell how many guys that made it to the league at guard had a weakness saying "Needs to improve his shooting."
> 
> Troy Bell had less assists, rebounds, and steals then Hatten. How is he a good playmaker? How is he a point guard?
> ...


I agree with the Bell comparison, only difference between the two is the height difference. That's the thing I don't understand, if Bell has the talent to be a mid first rounder then I figured Hatten would at least be a 2nd round draft pick. For all those Knick fans that assume that Hatten will be playing for their summer league team thats a bit premature. Hatten is going to go to team he has the best opportunity with, personally I'd like to see him on the Nuggets backing up whoever they pick up in free agency. 

I also agree with another post above, "Eddie House reborn". That's the kind of player I can see Hatten becoming but even more of a threat. House has a better three point shot right now but Hatten is a more versatile scorer. How many teams wish they would of used a second rounder on House at this point??? 

For another above post, RunTMC...all those players had the talent to become starters or quality backups on their teams and it turned out that it didn't matter they lacked ideal point guard height or the typical point guard skills. There aren't many Jason Kidds or Magic Johnsons out there that are great passers and run an offense to perfection. All those guys besides Lue were streaky scorers that could fill up a stat sheet on one night and just run the team on another. And all those players came into the NBA with the same doubts Hatten is getting. And 6'0 or 6'1 is a size problem in the NBA but only the most skilled players can overcome that. Hatten fits the bill.


----------



## StowShow12 (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Marcus Hatten*



> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you faulting the knicks for picking vranes over hatten at #39?? and did you call him a gigantic stiff nobody wants?? Excuse me, but were you at the MSG theatre? I didnt think so, but i was. SO there were chants of hatten, then you had your section of people who were shaking their heads at them fans who obviously knew nothing. When vranes got selected everybody said to themselves damn look at that guy, nobody was disgusted. That man owned Frederic Weis in Europe which automatically makes him fan friendly. Hatten doesnt pass well enough or create opporunities for others enough to play the point. He way to short and doesnt even shoot well enough for a PG much less for someone who wants to play the two. TO call the Knicks passing on him is ridiculous, anyone who knows ball knew that Hatten wasn't going to get drafted. Now the knicks got a big man who can potentially clog the paint someday, and they can get Hatten off FA.


That's great "A big man that can potentially clog the paint one day"....exactly my point, sure Vranes is big but not much else. Are you saying that you'd take a Gheorge Mhuresan, Desagna Diop, Chris Mihm type player is exactly what the Knicks need because he has the potential to stand in the paint for a few minutes a game. Layden has already screwed the Knick fans over enough, the least he could do was select a couple fan favorites in the draft instead of drafting more unathletic players for one of the most unathletic teams in the league. Layden's an idiot and I'm looking forward to hearing stories of Michael Doleac and Travis Knight eating Vranes up in practice next year.


----------



## HeatFan33 (Mar 30, 2003)

Hatten is with the Heats summer league team,which is good for him because we have only Anothony Carter at PG since Eddie House and Mike James were not offered contracts.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Heat might try Wade at point. Hatten just could beat out Carter at point. First he'll have to get on the team though


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

As a knicks fan i never thought i would say i would like the Heat but now i probably will. Hattens my favorite player out of college in a LONG time. And of course i have my bias opinions about his game but i could care less


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeatFan33</b>!
> Hatten is with the Heats summer league team,which is good for him because we have only Anothony Carter at PG since Eddie House and Mike James were not offered contracts.


I'm sure Hatten will make the team with his skills.. I was pretty shocked when i found out Hatten didn't get drafted..


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Marcus Hatten*



> Originally posted by <b>StowShow12</b>!
> 
> 
> That's great "A big man that can potentially clog the paint one day"....exactly my point, sure Vranes is big but not much else. Are you saying that you'd take a Gheorge Mhuresan, Desagna Diop, Chris Mihm type player is exactly what the Knicks need because he has the potential to stand in the paint for a few minutes a game. Layden has already screwed the Knick fans over enough, the least he could do was select a couple fan favorites in the draft instead of drafting more unathletic players for one of the most unathletic teams in the league. Layden's an idiot and I'm looking forward to hearing stories of Michael Doleac and Travis Knight eating Vranes up in practice next year.


of course the knicks could use Vranes, KNICKS NEED SIZE!!! I can guaranttee you when he made the Lampe selection everyone went crazy in the building. Why should he select a fan favorite if it wont help teh team? Do you rememebr Lavor Postell??? What good has drafting him done?? HATTEN WAS GONNA GO A FA anyway, the knicks were smart if they wanted him they could get him without wasting a draft pick.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

it wasnt a guarantee he wouldnt be picked. And Hattens more likely to be a miami heat player than a knick. And Hatten is way better than Lavor Postell. Postell only got screwed out of his time. In the games he played he did fairly well. Better than Shandon Anderson.


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Marcus Hatten*



> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> HATTEN WAS GONNA GO A FA anyway, the knicks were smart if they wanted him they could get him without wasting a draft pick.


:yes: hattan was stuck on a horrible team so his #'s didnt count for much....so we all knew the guy wasnt gonna get drafted ANYWAYZ


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

In his best year, Muresan would be a top-3 center today. If the knicks get a Muresan without gigantism, then it is WELL worth the pick.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> it wasnt a guarantee he wouldnt be picked. And Hattens more likely to be a miami heat player than a knick. And Hatten is way better than Lavor Postell. Postell only got screwed out of his time. In the games he played he did fairly well. Better than Shandon Anderson.


gimme a break, whenever lavor did play he shot the damn ball every chance he got, as a matter of fact he took more horrible shots than Hatten, and if Hatten's a lot more talented than postell he would of had his *** drafted. IF he's more likely to become a heat than a knicks its cuz the knicks have no interest in him.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

dont get me wrong but hatten is the type of player i would love to steal in a draft or trade, because teams typically always overlook a player base on his size alone, and teams have miss out too many good chance on a player who has vast potential but unable to stick around simply because of their size, troy hudson was in a very similar situation which was why he went overseas coz he cant find a job in the nba !!!!!!!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Sorry bout bumpin' this old thread up, but I would like to is there any news about Marcus signing with any NBA team?


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Sorry bout bumpin' this old thread up, but I would like to is there any news about Marcus signing with any NBA team?


Not that I know of. If he signs with a team though, it'll probably be the Clippers (played for their SL team), Heat (played for their SL team), or the Knicks.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> Not that I know of. If he signs with a team though, it'll probably be the Clippers (played for their SL team), Heat (played for their SL team), or the Knicks.


as a knick fan i dotn want the guy. WE clog up on PF's now we're gonna do it for hte PG's?? no way


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

In the second round you draft according to what you need and according to potentail. With that being said we had to pick Vranes, or we could have pick Lang, but hatten was out of the picture since we already got three or four pgs. 

I think hatten is a good player but will have a hard time proving to nba teams that he is worth it. In the end i feel that if he gets a fair shake on a team, they will like him and make a spot. HE might go down the same road that Kalid Elahmen is going throw right now, (he was a good pg from Uconn that is having trouble finding a spot in the league, i think he will though eventually).


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

So, most likely he ain't gonna be on any NBA team for this season? Europe, huh?



IMO...
Knicks- I don't think so. Too many PGs already.
Clippers- Maybe, with the departure of Dre and Odom.
Heat- Possible, a young group of talent if Hatten sign with 'em (Caron, Wade & Hatten).


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> In the second round you draft according to what you need and according to potentail. With that being said we had to pick Vranes, or we could have pick Lang, but hatten was out of the picture since we already got three or four pgs.
> 
> I think hatten is a good player but will have a hard time proving to nba teams that he is worth it. In the end i feel that if he gets a fair shake on a team, they will like him and make a spot. HE might go down the same road that Kalid Elahmen is going throw right now, (he was a good pg from Uconn that is having trouble finding a spot in the league, i think he will though eventually).


forget lang, too many PF's as is, no way we using 3 draft picks on PF's.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^^^ I completely agree that vranes was the best pick but i could understand taking Lang before taking Hatten. But your right we have too many PF's already. I would go as far as to say that we dont have any SF's or centers. KVH, Lampe, Sweetney, Spoon, Harrington, KT, Dice, and i would even call travis knight a pf. Vranes is a center but he's not even ready to play yet so he shouldnt even count, but one center if you count vranes, at any rate it was better to get him instead of lang who would have furthur congested or PF glut.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

If you didn't already know, Hatten signed with the Clippers.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Hmm.. Clippers...

With PT he's gonna be great... :yes:


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> If you didn't already know, Hatten signed with the Clippers.


doesnt matter unless he brought his game up he'll be gone before the end of the year.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

ill name 3 guys i wuda taken over slavko at the 39

1. malick badiene
2. james lang
3. and even maurice williams who isnt a c but a pg who i think has a shot to b a big steal


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knicksfan</b>!
> ill name 3 guys i wuda taken over slavko at the 39
> 
> 1. malick badiene
> ...


And I could name about 30 more. Let's see, Willie Green, Za Za, Kyle Korver, Brandon Hunter... the list goes on. Total waste of a pick.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Hatten signed a FA contract wit my Clipps bout two or three weeks ago... Peace


Edit... My bad... Someone has already informed ya'll


----------



## BarrettTZ12 (Aug 26, 2003)

To all who diss Hatten:

A player with that much talent, basketball smarts, and clutch ability will make it in the league. It doesn't matter if he didn't show PG skills in college, he was called upon to be the main option in the SJU offense and to play the 2. Personally, I think he has what it takes to be a solid NBA point. And also, in a pre-draft Detroit Pistons workout, Hatten tore up Reece Gaines and Troy Bell (who were picked #15 & #16 respectively) in numerous athletic and basketball related drills (including one-on-one games). That has to say something. All I'm saying is that he will make it. He's too good of a player for teams not to pay attention to.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BarrettTZ12</b>!
> To all who diss Hatten:
> 
> A player with that much talent, basketball smarts, and clutch ability will make it in the league. It doesn't matter if he didn't show PG skills in college, he was called upon to be the main option in the SJU offense and to play the 2. Personally, I think he has what it takes to be a solid NBA point. And also, in a pre-draft Detroit Pistons workout, Hatten tore up Reece Gaines and Troy Bell (who were picked #15 & #16 respectively) in numerous athletic and basketball related drills (including one-on-one games). That has to say something. All I'm saying is that he will make it. He's too good of a player for teams not to pay attention to.


heh? he didny school bell or gaines during the workouts why would detroit even work those guys out??


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> heh? he didny school bell or gaines during the workouts why would detroit even work those guys out??


Apparently he did, it was in ESPN the Mag. They probably thought they'd have the last pick in the lottery.


----------

